# Chicago 60640 Audi Shop for '95 S6 Pre-purchase Inspection?



## DUA (Jan 16, 2008)

Anyone know of a good shop in the 60640 zip to do a thorough pre-purchase inspection of a '95 S6?
Glad to stumble in here after being out in the cold for 27 years of Audi ownership: my '79 5000, '86 5000 TQ, '87 5000 TQ, '90 5000 TQ, '91 200 20V TQ, & wife's '01 S4. Soon to add the '95 S6 to my list, hopefully.


----------

